# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Scheduled Job Fails if SSIS Package Step Fails

## jjkatz23

I have a scheduled job in SQL Server 2012 that runs an SSIS package, created in Visual Studio 2012.  The first step in the package is to import an .xml file into a database table.  The package is designed so that if the file is not there and that step fails, an e-mail is generated.  This all works just fine.  My issue is that the scheduled job fails if that package step fails, even though the package actually ran as designed and did not report failure.  The MaximumErrorCount on the package is set to 2, to allow for this one planned failure.

In the job step properties, "Fail the package on validation warnings" is NOT checked.

I don't want the scheduled job to report failure if the package succeeded.  How can I get this set up?  The error I get in SQL Server Agent Job Scheduler is below.

Executed as user: [Domain]\[Username]. Microsoft (R) SQL Server Execute Package Utility  Version 11.0.5058.0 for 64-bit  Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.    Started:  2:36:37 PM  Error: 2014-12-04 14:36:40.51     Code: 0xC020F440     Source: Import XML Data to RA_XML Table XML Source [127]     Description: The file "\\ComputerName\webcontent\ftproot\RA\Filename.xml  " was not found. Please verify the file path and try again.  End Error  Error: 2014-12-04 14:36:40.52     Code: 0xC004706B     Source: Import XML Data to RA_XML Table SSIS.Pipeline     Description: "XML Source" failed validation and returned validation status "VS_ISBROKEN".  End Error  Error: 2014-12-04 14:36:40.52     Code: 0xC004700C     Source: Import XML Data to RA_XML Table SSIS.Pipeline     Description: One or more component failed validation.  End Error  Error: 2014-12-04 14:36:40.52     Code: 0xC0024107     Source: Import XML Data to RA_XML Table      Description: There were errors during task validation.  End Error  DTExec: The package execution returned DTSER_FAILURE (1).  Started:  2:36:37 PM  Finished: 2:36:40 PM  Elapsed:  2.688 seconds.  The package execution failed.  The step failed.

----------


## rmiao

You can add another step to handle that in the job, go to that new step if package fails.

----------


## roscin

On Job Step properties(i your scheduled job), In Advanced options, you have action on failure. I think you can manage this error with this. There is an option "go to the next step" , also "quit the job reporting success". One of these options should work for you.

----------

